# pezzetto



## Schenker

Hola, ¿qué es pezzetto?

1*mì|ca*
s.f., avv.
1a s.f. BU briciola di pane 
1b s.f. FO estens., parte piccolissima, pezzetto di un qualunque materiale


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Parece ser el diminutivo de _pezzo_. Una parte reducida de algo.

_Un pedazíllo._
_Pedazíllo de cualquier material._


----------



## 0scar

_pezzetto=pizca_


----------



## irene.acler

_Trocito_, ¿no?


----------



## nosebleed

Cachito.                                                            .


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> _Trocito_, ¿no? [/quote]
> 
> *SÍ*
> 
> gg


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, Gato!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Parece ser el diminutivo de _pezzo_. Una parte reducida de algo.
> 
> _Un pedazíllo._
> _Pedazíllo de cualquier material._


 
Hola, en mi tierra diriamos:
_mijina_, ... que proviene de migaja "miga de pan" (cosa muy pequeña)

Il resto tutto OK


----------



## gatogab

*pezzetto* = trocito, pedacito.
*bricciole =* migajas
Creo.
gatogab


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

gatogab said:


> *pezzetto* = trocito, pedacito.
> *bricciole =* migajas
> Creo.
> gatogab


 
Sí, esto no lo dudo, ... deseaba indicar de donde puede provenir el término _mijina, ... _que en cierta parte de España se usa para denominar algo pequeño, en muchos contextos.

Me das un trozo, ... ¡No! Tanto no ... sólo una mijina.
He llegado segundo. Por una mijina no le he ganado al primero.


----------



## nosebleed

gatogab said:


> *pezzetto* = trocito, pedacito.
> *bric**iole =* migajas
> Creo.
> gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Parece ser el diminutivo de _pezzo_. Una parte reducida de algo.
> 
> _Un pedazíllo._
> _Pedazíllo de cualquier material._


 
Pero, _pedazíllo_ me parece mal escrito, ¿no? ¿No debería ser _pedacillo_?


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

irene.acler said:


> Pero, _pedazíllo_ me parece mal escrito, ¿no? ¿No debería ser _pedacillo_?


 
Pues, sí, ... para que tu veas!


----------



## irene.acler

Vale. Más que nada para no confundir a los que aprenden


----------



## Schenker

Así se dice en España, porque aquí en sudamérica o al menos en el cono sur, suena medio ridículo o siútico, y por lo tanto decimos pedaci*to*.


----------



## Neuromante

También se dice Pedacito en España.

Les recuerdo que el diminutivo tiene tres sufijos posibles:
Ito
Illo
Ico


Si en una parte se usa más una forma u otra es solo cuestión de eso mismo, el uso. Que yo sepa, no depende para nada de la zona, no es como con determinadas palabras que si tienen zonas de adscripción.



Jose, ¿Estás seguro que sse escribe Mijina, con jota?. Es que siempre pensé que era un derivado de "Miga" por contracción.


----------



## rocamadour

Schenker said:


> Así se dice en España, porque aquí en sudamérica o al menos en el cono sur, suena medio ridículo o siútico, y por lo tanto decimos pedaci*to*.


 
Hoy he aprendido una nueva palabra (http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=siutico). Me confirman por favor que se usa sólo en Bolivia y Chile? [Sé que tendría que abrir un nuevo hilo , pero no creo que merezca la pena por esta preguntita...]


----------



## Schenker

Neuromante said:


> También se dice Pedacito en España.
> 
> Les recuerdo que el diminutivo tiene tres sufijos posibles:
> Ito
> Illo
> Ico
> 
> 
> Si en una parte se usa más una forma u otra es solo cuestión de eso mismo, el uso. Que yo sepa, no depende para nada de la zona, no es como con determinadas palabras que si tienen zonas de adscripción.
> 
> 
> 
> Jose, ¿Estás seguro que sse escribe Mijina, con jota?. Es que siempre pensé que era un derivado de "Miga" por contracción.


 
Te informo que si depende de la zona (el origen lo podría definir un experto en lengüas tal vez). En el norte de sudamérica y en America Central se usa mucho ICO. Yo vivo en Chile y consideramos ridículo y siútico el ILLO, y como veo TV argentina puedo decir que ellos no usan ILLO de forma normal.


----------



## Neuromante

Pero lo usan, tú mismo dices que se "Usa mucho" una determinada forma pero no excluyes otras. 
Es lo mismo que decía yo.


Te aseguro que yo, por ejemplo, apenas usaría el sufijo "illo", salvo que sea para una palabra tipo "mesilla de noche" (Que el corrector de Window me daría como error, por cierto) y soy español.

Lo que dije es que no hay exclusividad de uso en ninguna zona, mientras que en otros casos si se produce: Guagua, voceo, ahorita (Que acaba en "Ita" y se dice en America Central)


----------



## gatogab

Quote:
Originally Posted by *gatogab* 
*pezzetto* = trocito, pedacito.
*bric**iole =* migajas
Creo.
gatogab
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Si, briciole.*
*Gracias, nosebleed*
*gatogab*


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Pero lo usan, tú mismo dices que se "Usa mucho" una determinada forma pero no excluyes otras.
> Es lo mismo que decía yo.
> 
> 
> Te aseguro que yo, por ejemplo, apenas usaría el sufijo "illo", salvo que sea para una palabra tipo "mesilla de noche" (Que el corrector de Window me daría como error, por cierto) y soy español.
> 
> Lo que dije es que no hay exclusividad de uso en ninguna zona, mientras que en otros casos si se produce: Guagua, voceo, ahorita (Que acaba en "Ita" y se dice en America Central)


¿Y los '*ticos*?
adj. y s. amer. col. De Costa Rica o relativo a este país de América Central.
Así llamados por usar mucho el "tico" como sufijo:  un ratico, momentico, ect.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Neuromante said:


> También se dice Pedacito en España.
> 
> Les recuerdo que el diminutivo tiene tres sufijos posibles:
> Ito
> Illo
> Ico
> 
> 
> Si en una parte se usa más una forma u otra es solo cuestión de eso mismo, el uso. Que yo sepa, no depende para nada de la zona, no es como con determinadas palabras que si tienen zonas de adscripción.
> 
> 
> 
> Jose, ¿Estás seguro que sse escribe Mijina, con jota?. Es que siempre pensé que era un derivado de "Miga" por contracción.


 
Hola! La verdad es que sé que su uso es poco corriente pero se usa:
-INO/A
Por ese motivo es correcto, como diminutivo:
*Mijina (poca cosa, pequeño, ...)*
*Pequeño: Pequeñino*
*Chico: Chiquino*
*Amigo: Amiguino*
*Silla: Sillina*

Esto es bueno para los NO-castellano hablantes pues deben conocer las particularidades del castellano en diferentes zonas: Esto lo oireis en Extremadura, ciertas zonas de Huelva y en otras partes del sur-oeste español.
Un saludo y feliz día de Pasión.


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> ¿Y los '*ticos*?
> adj. y s. amer. col. De Costa Rica o relativo a este país de América Central.
> Así llamados por usar mucho el "tico" como sufijo: un ratico, momentico, ect.


Gatogab:
Esa definición que pones es un mote de los Costaricenses ¿No?

El sufijo diminutivo es "Ico". La T de los ejemplos es la de Ra*T*o, momen*T*o.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Gatogab:
> Esa definición que pones es un mote de los Costaricenses ¿No?


Sí, quienes dicen tambien "poquitico"
Saludos
gg


----------



## nosebleed

gatogab said:


> ¿Y los '*ticos*?
> adj. y s. amer. col. De Costa Rica o relativo a este país de América Central.
> Así llamados por usar mucho el "tico" como sufijo:  un ratico, momentico, ect.




Me acuerdo que una amiga mía murciana de pura cepa también decía "besico" o "ratico"...


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> Sí, quienes dicen tambien "poquitico"
> Saludos
> gg


Poco  poquito  poquitico
Diminutivo de diminutivo.


----------



## Schenker

Neuromante said:


> Pero lo usan, tú mismo dices que se "Usa mucho" una determinada forma pero no excluyes otras.
> Es lo mismo que decía yo.
> 
> 
> Te aseguro que yo, por ejemplo, apenas usaría el sufijo "illo", salvo que sea para una palabra tipo "mesilla de noche" (Que el corrector de Window me daría como error, por cierto) y soy español.
> 
> Lo que dije es que no hay exclusividad de uso en ninguna zona, mientras que en otros casos si se produce: Guagua, voceo, ahorita (Que acaba en "Ita" y se dice en America Central)


 
Bueno, si quieres me crees o no. Yo vivo en Chile y muchas formas están absolutamente excluidas.


----------



## gatogab

Schenker said:


> Bueno, si quieres me crees o no. Yo vivo en Chile y muchas formas están absolutamente excluidas.


Lo cual no significa que no existan en otros paises.
gatiticogabitico

PD 
Paese che vai, usanza che trovi


----------



## Coccibella

En Zaragoza se usan muchísimo los diminutivos en "ico"...ratico, momentico, poquico....


----------

